# Homemade Crate Cover



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Have any of you ever made your own crate covers with just using fabric & hem tape or fabric glue?

I don't know how to sew (nor do I have a sewing machine), and I thought I may be able to just use iron-on hem tape to make attractive hems along the edges. I haven't seen any (reasonably priced) crate covers that are attractive to me and am currently using a bedsheet for each of the crates. lol I just can't justify spending $50+ on a crate cover (my favorites cost over $150, lol)...so if I could make one myself using hem tape & little ribbons to tie them to the crates than that would be fabulous! :chili: What do you think?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it would be great to make your own covers. It think they have iron on adhesives that might work if you don't sew. You can hot glue too,it works pretty good , I've done that for table cover projects.
Wal-Mart always has cheap fabrics and remnants in their craft dept that you could experiment with until you get the right look. Hot clue on some appliques or silk flowers and bows.It would look adorable.... go for it and post piccies!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You may be able to find some cute table cloths and add decoration. You could also do the same with sheets. I am only suggesting this because all the ends are finished.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa I have a burgundy one you can have if you want. It comes with a pad and a bumper but it is plain but does the trick.

Classic Cratewear


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just be careful not to use any adhesive that may be poisonous as they can sometimes pull the draping into the crate if they want and chew or eat it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Lisa I have a burgundy one you can have if you want. It comes with a pad and a bumper but it is plain but does the trick.
> 
> Classic Cratewear


That is so sweet of you to offer, Maggie...but burgundy isn't my color. :blush: I think I will try my hand at making one so it can match our bedroom decor and "blend in" better than the bedsheets I'm currently using. lol Thank you for the offer, though!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> That is so sweet of you to offer, Maggie...but burgundy isn't my color. :blush: I think I will try my hand at making one so it can match our bedroom decor and "blend in" better than the bedsheets I'm currently using. lol Thank you for the offer, though!!


No problem.B) I had the khaki one too but gave that one away awhile ago. It doesn't look to difficult good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

You can use the iron on hem tape or hand sew it. Either way It can be a custom fit and design ! a plus plus !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Deborah said:


> You may be able to find some cute table cloths and add decoration. You could also do the same with sheets. I am only suggesting this because all the ends are finished.


 That's a great idea. I saw some Martha Stewart table cloths,for a small square accent table. New sew,no glue,just hot glue a little embellishment or iron on the dog's names and it would be good to go......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this crate cover on a site,don't remember where but I can look for it. It was exexpensive but I bet one can copy this look w. a square table cloth,some accent fabric,hot glue on some tassel trim and viola,decorative canopy crate cover...


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston sleeps in a crate at night but doesn't have a cover. What is the cover for? To keep them sleeping longer???


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm thinking purely decorative


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Chalex said:


> Preston sleeps in a crate at night but doesn't have a cover. What is the cover for? To keep them sleeping longer???


I use crate covers a lot in the wintertime for taking a dog to the vet, to a dog show, or on the frigid winter nights (like subzero frigid) at bedtime for the one dog here who refuses to sleep anywhere but in his crate ... and he wants the door closed, too. :confused1: My covers are not decorative like the one in that picture, though. They are quilted fabric, either solid or print, on the outside with a color coordinated cotton lining.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This is an older post I made, but I like crate covers for several reasons...

It makes the crate an enclosed area, like a den, which dogs love. Crate covers also keep drafts out, since they are on the floor. They help keep my dogs calm in new areas (like when we go on vacation, etc). I cover all sides except for the front.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

when i was looking for crate covers pam recommended i look at Crate Covers and More. i LOVE her work, its incredible and i got organic cotton beds, covers and bumpers for mine. stella made a custom gathered cover to go over both crates so they can see each other. for anyone wanting to splurge a bit, i highly recommend stella's work, its absolutely beautiful and very much like professional upholstery.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that looks like a palace! When the weather was colder, we just put a towel around back and side of the crate. I don't think it should be totally enclosed, without some ventilation there. Now that it's hotter we don't have anything on it. I think sometimes my mom does put a towel up on his bedtime one, like just on the 1 side, if he is fidgety. I guess they feel more protected with the side covered.

I just wouldn't do 3 or all sides...need some kind of air getting in there, especially if they are kept locked in it. It'd get stuffy in there if not.


----------

